# Cali Legalize Weed for Everyone (21+ of course)



## LowRider (Jul 1, 2008)

hxxp://laist.com/2008/06/30/california_to_legalize_weed_for_eve_1.php

California to Legalize Weed for Everyone

digg_url = 'http://digg.com/world_news/California_to_Legalize_Weed_for_Everyone';
There is an initiative in the works that could end up on the November ballot that allows for marijuana to be sold to anyone, and anywhere that already sells alcohol. Its being called _The Inalienable Rights Enforcement Initiative_. From the full text of the measure: 
This initiative will amend the Constitution of California to defend and safeguard the inalienable rights of the People against infringement by governments and corporations, providing for the lawful growth, sale, and possession of marijuana. *Marijuana will be taxed through a system of stamps and licenses*--a $5 stamp will be required for the sale of an eighth ounce of marijuana and a $50 annual license will be required for the growth of one marijuana plant. To protect participants and encourage participation in the system, *such licenses and stamps will be available anonymously in stores where marijuana is sold*.​So instead of getting some quack doctor to give you a prescription for $100 because of your supposed "anxiety" or alleged "insomnia", you will just pay an extra tax each time you buy yourself another 8th. 
Aside from allowing all willing adults to be able to buy weed easily, this initiative will start to generate revenue for California, and stimulate our struggling economy. More weed stores means more jobs for Californians, more taxes to be collected, and more people enjoying better weed. And finally marijuana will be put into the same file as Alcohol and Cigarettes where it belongs, instead of it being equated with crack-cocaine and heroine.
The initiative goes on to say why they believe this to be a necessary measure:
We also hold these truths to be self-evident-That, as an intoxicant, *marijuana is far less harmful to the health and safety of the People than alcohol*--That, as a smoking substance, *marijuana is far less addictive or harmful to the health of the People than tobacco*--That, even though alcohol is harmful to the health and safety of the People, *the prohibition of alcohol from 1920 to 1933 only increased the harms associated with alcohol use*: criminals seized control of the alcohol market, crime and violence increased greatly, and poverty, unemployment, and corruption flourished, while otherwise lawful alcohol drinkers were treated as "criminals" subject to detention, arrest, and incarceration, even though they had not harmed the rights of anyone--*That, as with alcohol prohibition, the prohibition of marijuana has only increased the harms associated with the use of marijuana*: criminals control a multi-billion dollar market, crime and violence have increased greatly, and poverty, unemployment, and corruption flourish, while otherwise law-abiding marijuana smokers are treated as "criminals" subject to detention, arrest, and incarceration, even though they have not harmed the rights of anyone-That the history of marijuana prohibition is a history of repeated injuries and infringements upon the inalienable rights, powers, and best interests of the People.​**** Yes! Preach on, brothers! They go on to point out that alcohol, tobacco, and big-pharma lobbyists have the politicians that are _supposed to_ represent the People in their back-pockets and serving the interests of the alcohol, tobacco, and big-pharma industries. 
Despite the harms of marijuana prohibition, politicians persist in imposing and upholding marijuana prohibition, because *these politicians are not working for the People--they are working for the corporate executives who financed their campaigns*, such as corporate executives in the alcohol industry who want to protect their monopoly on intoxication, corporate executives in the tobacco industry who want to protect their monopoly on smoking, corporate executives in the pharmaceutical industry who want to protect their monopoly on expensive medicines, and corporate executives in the many industries threatened by competition with hemp. *These corporate executives pull the strings of the government to perpetuate marijuana prohibition despite its harms, because they do not care about the inalienable rights and best interests of the People--they care about taking as much money from the People as possible.* These corporate executives also use their control of the mainstream media to make it seem like marijuana prohibition is a failed attempt to serve the interests of the People, censoring the idea that marijuana prohibition is a successful attempt to serve corporate interests at the expense of the People. For these corporate interests, politicians sacrifice the inalienable rights and best interests of the People. This corruption and corporate influence is worse at the national level, where the People can least afford political influence and the media is most effective at manipulating public debate. *Because of this corruption, it is futile for the People to turn to the federal government for protection--because the federal government is the source of the harm.* The repeated attempts by the People to reduce the harms of marijuana prohibition have been answered only by repeated injury. The harm from marijuana prohibition is ongoing and the need for relief is urgent. Such is the suffering of the People, and such is the necessity that constrains us to alter our former systems of government. A government with a character marked by every act that defines a tyrant is unfit to be the ruler of a free people. Therefore, appealing to humankind for the rightness of our intentions​They need 694,354 signatures by September, 5, 2008. I think it's totally do-able. Its been over a decade since Proposition 215, the Compassionate Use Act of 1996, was passed with over 5 million votes in favor. 
So 12 years later... are we more or less tolerant of recreational use of marijuana? For now, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 1, 2008)

Reading this made my head swim and my vision to black out a little...


----------



## LowRider (Jul 1, 2008)

your not the only one


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 1, 2008)

Dunno about this "...$50 dollars per plant..." bis. 


I have a small problem with that....or big.

whatever.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 1, 2008)

leave it to the gov. to find a way to tax a weed.  i'll give em 50 bucks to grow a plant--ation!


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 1, 2008)

50 bucks a plant is not bad... That is anually it said so it isn't for just that one plant, it is like 1 plant then harvest then another one then harvest... That 50 bucks is good for as many harvests as you can get in that year off of one plant at a time....


----------



## LowRider (Jul 1, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> 50 bucks a plant is not bad... That is anually it said so it isn't for just that one plant, it is like 1 plant then harvest then another one then harvest... That 50 bucks is good for as many harvests as you can get in that year off of one plant at a time....


 
never thought of regeneration.  good thinking.


----------



## juicebox (Jul 1, 2008)

I think eventually weed WILL be legalized, there will prolly be an age limit, like 21 or w/e but it could totally happen.


----------



## Roken (Jul 1, 2008)

Well to me it just sounds like an idea at the moment, nothing the goverment themselfs are initiating.  There are alot of things that are in the constitution that are not enforced or practiced.  Wishful thinking has got us this far, no sense stopping till we get to the top!.  The more people who are active in fighting this battle, the more we can acomplish.  Peace and Love!!
Roken.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 1, 2008)

legalization would rule because reallity t.v sucks when you're stoned.


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 2, 2008)

This is not even on the ballot yet.  I think of course it would be great if it happened, but I seriously doubt it does.


----------



## LowRider (Jul 2, 2008)

Albrecht said:
			
		

> This is not even on the ballot yet. I think of course it would be great if it happened, but I seriously doubt it does.


 
it has to get signatures before it ends up on the ballot.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 2, 2008)

in addition to the tax they already impose on alchohol...

start requiring a stamp on yer forhead every time you want to have a drink...

for ever 1 oz of hard booze, or glass of beer, or 6oz of wine you wish to consume, you need to have a stamp on the forehead beforehand...

the stamp costs $5 each...

thing is... you'd have to shave my head so you could see all the individual stamps... but, I guess... you could always use my behind in place of my forehead....


----------



## TentFarmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I personally would happily pay 50 bucks per plant.  I would veg for 9 months and flower through the holidays. All under a huge screen and make the largest sea of green ever.  All in a house with huge vaulted ceilings.  I'm talking indica/sequoia hybrid.  Muah ha ha ha ha

Too bad my part of the world is far behind in these sorts of ideas.

I'm sure we'll catch on.... hopefully I'll live to see it.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 3, 2008)

Yo Ho Peeps,

  $50.00 for the pleasure of growing one plant. I can go with this, and you can bet it would be one heck of a huge magnificent plant as well. I guess this would start a lot of new strains aimed at size being ++ instead of shrinking them. I love to grow things to their max potential.
It would be magnificent indeed.:holysheep:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

Im moving to cali..... :ciao:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 3, 2008)

ya know, i've kinda thought mmj was a stepping stone to complete legalization all along.  i guarantee you...if they find a way to sucessfully tax it, it will be legal for all...IMO


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Jul 3, 2008)

I would love to be able to say that I honestly feel that MJ will be lagalized one day. But the old fart lawmakers that are about as close-minded as you can get will always have the final say. The government gives marijuana such a bad rap and this trickles down to all the close-minded a$$holes out there that think they know whats best for other people. Our drug policy is ridiculous. It always will be. And it just dooesn't make since. MJ is the only "drug" out of all the prescription drugs, alcohol, tobacco, and all the hard drugs that is not manufactured in any way. It is completely natural. I can't understand the horrible reputation or the fact that we all have to be so secretive about our love for this plant. I will always hope that legalization will happen. But then i think about this government taking control of such a wonderful thing and wonder what my happen to it. What would it become? So here's my answer for everyone: Move to the great country of Holland, where open-mindedness is encouraged and you don't have to hide your love for cannabis.


----------



## LowRider (Jul 3, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> I would love to be able to say that I honestly feel that MJ will be lagalized one day. But the old fart lawmakers that are about as close-minded as you can get will always have the final say. The government gives marijuana such a bad rap and this trickles down to all the close-minded a$$holes out there that think they know whats best for other people. Our drug policy is ridiculous. It always will be. And it just dooesn't make since. MJ is the only "drug" out of all the prescription drugs, alcohol, tobacco, and all the hard drugs that is not manufactured in any way. It is completely natural. I can't understand the horrible reputation or the fact that we all have to be so secretive about our love for this plant. I will always hope that legalization will happen. But then i think about this government taking control of such a wonderful thing and wonder what my happen to it. What would it become? So here's my answer for everyone: Move to the great country of Holland, where open-mindedness is encouraged and you don't have to hide your love for cannabis.


 
Granted its legal there, it might not be for to long as the laws are stiffing up.  shops are closing. Which i hope it doesn't but there is possibility


----------

